
Don’t Use Icon Fonts - yread
https://cloudfour.com/thinks/seriously-dont-use-icon-fonts/
======
whywhywhywhy
It's not mentioned much but these are also a nightmare for maintainability. If
your designer uses these and leaves the project then the next designer opens
the file and it's just words and boxes where icons should be.

At least if SVGs are used then even if the previous designer leaves the
project in a shambolic state with no sources then you can still salve the
vectors from the live site.

Complete nightmare trying to do that with icon fonts.

